# Ca de bou



## lorenzo

Here some photo,s of my cadebou's.
Troya








Balder








Alanza 6 months








Amador 6 months








Anna 6 months


----------



## Tapir

Carlo they are so beautiful! Very very handsome dogs!

What are they like to own?


----------



## colliemerles

wow gorgeous, i bet they eat alot......


----------



## lorenzo

The dogs are very sweet for the family and loves water. 
They like to play with the sticks. 
At home they are quiet.

Here some photo's in the water.


----------



## xpalaboyx

Very huge and so beautiful crew you got. Just great to see the looks like always love to smile..


----------



## lorenzo

A new photo of Amador,he's now 7 months.


----------



## Rebs

Lovely dogs you have there  

Amador is a stunner ^-^


----------



## Cleo38

They are so lovely!!!


----------



## flufffluff39

lorenzo said:


> Here some photo,s of my cadebou's.
> Troya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alanza 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amador 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna 6 months


Am going to be thick now and ask are they a mastiff or bull terrier of some kind??


----------



## lorenzo

flufffluff39 said:


> Am going to be thick now and ask are they a mastiff or bull terrier of some kind??


Here you can read some more info of them.

Ca de Bou (Mallorquin Bulldog, Perro de presa Mallorquin)


----------



## leo-wang

they are very strong guys .


----------



## lorenzo

Yes,but sweet.
Here a new photo of Balder.


----------



## simplysardonic

Beautiful dogs


----------



## SarahAvon

Can I have one please?! Stunning!


----------



## lorenzo

New photo,s from snow in Holand


----------



## lorenzo

And Alita with a bulmastiff.

































Amador


----------



## lorenzo

The new generation:biggrin:


----------



## JenJen22

gorgeous dogs and great pics x


----------



## dragon33

Never seen these before but they are a stunning dog really like the look of them & also great pics.


----------

